# Prototype distress diaphragm run



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

This is a super raspy diaphragm I built today. Playing with different cuts in the latex, and made this run. Not quite happy with it, but its ok.
Mark


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Mark, that sounds real good! Are you going to be releasing any?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Pretty good sounding to me!


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, yes, Ill be getting my latex shipment in a few days, and Ill build a batch for sale I think. This call is raspy, but I have the same call in a high pitch version as well.
Mark


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That sounded good to me Mark.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Let me know when they're up for sale!!!


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Sure will, thanks fellas : )


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Put me in line for one of these too.


----------

